# Any Sims fans?



## CozyKitsune (Nov 17, 2014)

I have sims 3 Ambitions, Late Night, Seasons, Showtime, Pets, Supernatural, and University life! Do you own any Sims games or even know what Sims are?


----------



## maddie6968 (Nov 17, 2014)

I had the original sims game for the gamecube and the ps2, I had the sims 2 for the gamecube, and I had the sims 3 for the pc with alllll of the extensions.  I loved it so much I did very little besides play... And I had my sims down to perfect routine. 
I always cheated for money though. ;_;


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 17, 2014)

the first sims is the best, I love lock them in a small room and put them on fire...


----------



## maddie6968 (Nov 17, 2014)

Reenhard said:


> the first sims is the best, I love lock them in a small room and put them on fire...



I've only killed someone once, and that was because I didn't want to raise a family with 'simis bachelor' or whatever
I wanted Leighton and he was married to Zelda
and I was like haha yeah no, come over, put her in a tiny room (width and length of HER) with no door and she starved to death.
But the shame that followed... oh wow


----------



## Goth (Nov 17, 2014)

the second sims is the best servo is so kawaii


----------



## hzl (Nov 18, 2014)

yeah, I've played 1,2,3 and 4.. and apart from the loading times etc I prefer 3 over 4.. because 4 kind of reverts back to the limitations of 2 but hey ho I will always love the sims.. it was my first ever pc game


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh god, thats us!
and that blue thing you see...Thats sonic, I made this skin when I was like...11 or something..


----------



## HeyPatience (Nov 18, 2014)

Ive played Sims 1-3, but I dont play much anymore because I use a Mac now. I still have all of my games, but Im thinking of selling my Sims 2 games.


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 18, 2014)

I have Sims 1-3 plus all expansions (except for 3, only had a few for that) and Medieval on PC, and I had a few of the Sims 2 games on other platforms (PSP, DS, PS2). I like Sims 2 best but that's because I was involved in a modding community for it and all the different mods were so much fun. I didn't really enjoy 3 tbh.


----------



## Megan. (Nov 18, 2014)

I have all of the sims 2 and 3 expansions and I now have sims 4. 
Sims 2 is probably my favourite and the one I've played the most.


----------



## Sholee (Nov 18, 2014)

I have all the sims 1 & 2 expansions and stuff packs, sims online (noone else had this?), and some of the sims 3 expansion packs, because who really cares for Katy Perry.

I played sims 2 the most (played different families so they could age together)
but I enjoyed sims 3 the most mainly because of Generations, Seasons and Pets expansion.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 18, 2014)

I have sims 3, all expansions of it and most of the stuff packs. ( I don't have the katy perry, desiel, and one other I don't remember.


----------



## Grawr (Nov 18, 2014)

The Urbz: Sims in the City - anyone besides crumbs and I play that here?

I'd rather replay the Urbz and listen to that soundtrack than just about any other Sims game. Although I was tempted to hop into Sims 4, before I heard how lacking it was.


----------



## mysticmightg (Nov 18, 2014)

Grawr said:


> The Urbz: Sims in the City - anyone besides crumbs and I play that here?
> 
> I'd rather replay the Urbz and listen to that soundtrack than just about any other Sims game. Although I was tempted to hop into Sims 4, before I heard how lacking it was.


 I loved The Urbz. I think the only problem it had was that it got really repetitive. I've played every Sims game, including The Sims 4, which I think is pretty decent. I actually really like 4. I'm just waiting for an expansion. I need my city living and stuff.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 18, 2014)

mysticmightg said:


> I loved The Urbz. I think the only problem it had was that it got really repetitive. I've played every Sims game, including The Sims 4, which I think is pretty decent. I actually really like 4. I'm just waiting for an expansion. I need my city living and stuff.



My first sims game ever. My brother sold it because he didn't like it. :c
I loved that game too.


----------



## LaceGloves (Nov 20, 2014)

I loved the Urbz for the PS2. c,:

And Bustin' Out.


----------



## g u a v a (Nov 20, 2014)

I was suuuper into the sims 2, I was so happy when origin was giving the ultimate edition away~ 

Also I managed to get all of the sims 3 expansions back during summer for like a lil over $50~ Gotta love sales!


----------



## xTurnip (Nov 20, 2014)

Grawr said:


> The Urbz: Sims in the City - anyone besides crumbs and I play that here?
> 
> I'd rather replay the Urbz and listen to that soundtrack than just about any other Sims game. Although I was tempted to hop into Sims 4, before I heard how lacking it was.



I loved the Urbz! I used to have it on my Gamecube. I wasted so many afternoons playing that game.


----------



## Melina (Nov 20, 2014)

I have The Sims 1-4 and personally, I love 3. So many customization options, etc. The Sims 1 soundtrack will always be the best, though.


----------



## cIementine (Nov 20, 2014)

I have the sims 3! I have the pets, late night, generations, ambitions, and world adventures expansion packs.
I've spent so much time on that game and I've only had it for 3 months lol
It's so addictive ;-;
The sims 4 looks awful and I don't want it but the sims 2 looks good.
Also my friends were talking about something they read about the sims 5?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 20, 2014)

If Sims 5 is legit, I'm throwing a tantrum because it's too soon for me.

Maybe I'll ask for a PC for Christmas. I have a Mac and of course, the S2 Ultimate Collection is Windows only.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 20, 2014)

Kippla said:


> If Sims 5 is legit, I'm throwing a tantrum because it's too soon for me.
> 
> Maybe I'll ask for a PC for Christmas. I have a Mac and of course, the S2 Ultimate Collection is Windows only.



Why would there be any confirmation of Sims 5 when 4 was just released -_-


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 20, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Why would there be any confirmation of Sims 5 when 4 was just released -_-



I I I you I bleh I don't know. I've learned to expect the worst from EA and I'm hoping Sims 5 will come in, I don't know, 2017 and no sooner.


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 22, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I I I you I bleh I don't know. I've learned to expect the worst from EA and I'm hoping Sims 5 will come in, I don't know, 2017 and no sooner.



Tell me that there has not been rumours already about Sims 5!


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 22, 2014)

There's rumor and speculation, of course, people have been talking about 4 for ages long before it was even announced as well. That's just what people do. There's nothing to these rumors. Sims 4 doesn't even have its first expansion yet.

Don't worry about Sims 5 for a good few years.


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2014)

Kippla said:


> I I I you I bleh I don't know. I've learned to expect the worst from EA and I'm hoping Sims 5 will come in, I don't know, 2017 and no sooner.



The main games so far have been released every 4 or 5 years. I doubt that they're going to release The Sims 5 before 2017, especially since The Sims 4 just came out and they still have to release expansions packs for it.


----------



## Li. (Nov 24, 2014)

I've been playing The Sims series since the first set came out and have been picking up every base + expansions since then. Although, I haven't picked up Sims 4 yet, I am considering it since they seem to have fixed some of the initial problems with the game. Plus, the $20 off during Black Friday makes it even more tempting...

Anyone been on Sims 4 as of late? Would like to know some thoughts on it.


----------



## NewLeafTori (Nov 25, 2014)

I have Sims 2 with all the expansion and stuff packs included, I play it way too much


----------



## honeyaura (Nov 25, 2014)

I have Sims 3, and I think all of the expansion packs?
Unfortunately, all these expansion packs made my laptop lag so hard altogether
so I eventually had to let em go :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm thinking of getting 4. At first it was a big no no because there are no babies or swimming pools (right?)
but the LP's I've been, omg <3


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 25, 2014)

I have the Sims Collection
Sims 2 Collection
Sims 3 Collection minus the Katy Perry E.P.
Sims 4 Premium (there's pools now for people that are curious lol)
I also own the Sims 4 Headphones and Mouse (and mousepad) they light up  I'll post a picture later
SimsCity with Heros/Villans and the Future Pack

^all of that is installed on my laptop (1TB)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh 1TB HDD Laptop but I only has 500ish GB filled right now. I have Intel i5


----------



## Elise (Nov 25, 2014)

I have all the games up to and including 3 and most expansions.

I am a huge Sims fan but the Sims 3 left a really bad taste in my mouth because some of the glitches really ruin the experience of the game and I feel more and more that EA is just trying to take as much money from players as possible. I understand and expect this to an extent but, with the online store and the expansions becoming more frequent and with less content, I feel that they are taking it too far. I would be more willing to put up with it if the games ran perfectly smoothly but Sims 3 definitely does not. For this reason, I will not be buying Sims 4 for a long time, if at all, because, judging by the removal of basic features like pools and toddlers, it seems that they will be doing this even more with the newest game.

When expansion packs for the Sims 2 came out, I used to get really excited because I knew every expansion would be great and add a lot to the game, so I would often rush out and get them as soon as possible after release. With Sims 3, I could not justify paying full price for them, so I would wait a long time to get them on sale and I was nervous to even install the expansions because there was a chance that it would mess up my game. 

Don't get me wrong, the Sims is an amazing game series and I will continue to play the titles I have for a long time. I just am disappointed because I feel the series is going downhill as EA gets greedier.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 27, 2014)

WOW! EA GAMES IS SOO GREEDY GUYS :C </3 </3 I didn't know they STILL DON'T have pools wahhh! The end of the world is near >___< their games are too expensive for me.....






















- - - Post Merge - - -

Ugh I wonder when EA games will give us a break </3


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 28, 2014)

Meh, the sale looks nice and all, glad that they finally got around to adding pools and everything, but still... meh.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 28, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Snippity Snip Snip



35$ still is too much for me. It's a reasonable price, though. I'm just.. cheap, lol.

I've only ever played Sims 3. For some reason, Sims 2 models just look odd to me. Which is weird because they look sort of similar to the models in Sims 3.. sort of. Ah, well, what can you do. My favorite expansions are Seasons and Pets. Hopefully I'll get around to Sims 4 some day, ha ha.


----------



## Elise (Nov 28, 2014)

EA games IS greedy. Them lowering the price of Sims 4 so much is probably just because their sales have dropped and obviously the Sims 3 will be cheaper now that the new game is out. 

I don't even care so much about the prices as the games actually running smoothly like Sims 2 did. Also they should have included pools in the original version of Sims 4 and not as some add on that some people probably had to pay extra for. Pools have been a part of sims since the original game and selling them as extra content is extremely greedy.


----------



## BondsE (Nov 29, 2014)

Recently started to play Sim and I feels am gonna be addicted to it.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Nov 29, 2014)

I want to be addicted to it because I've only played it a couple times at friends houses. It was always really fun.


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

*@Elise *They're not selling pools as an extra add-on LOL it's called a patch/update  I bought most of my stuff when it was on sale. Origin and EA games have so many sales throughout the year - Summer sale, New year sale, Black Friday sale and random sales. I got so many of my expansion packs for Sims 3 for $5 each when they had a sale. You don't have to buy Sims packs right off the bat. All of my Sims collections run perfectly on my laptop. I have no problem with how the game runs  I could care less about pools because it's nice to see houses and lots without an obnoxiously placed pool. But it's a good add on. A lot of game companies are greedy but you don't have to buy from them haha. Some people think that developing games, making art, editing shiz is super easy, try it for yourself. EA games is making a lot of money, I don't mind.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Y'all don't have to constantly complain about it either in a Sims fan thread!


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay, I remeber I got sims 3 for $5 fter it dropped on a Black Friday y'all. 

Holllaaaa


----------



## cIementine (Nov 29, 2014)

I've been looking for this custom content for ages. I need a teen hairstyle that has a flower crown, or a flower crown accessory at least. I use the sims resource because modthesims installs malware, according to my computer.


----------



## Hyasynth (Nov 29, 2014)

The Sims 3 is hells of addicting but my computer can barely run it even without any expansion packs.

I have yet to try out The Sims 4 but I get the feeling that it won't run any better. Can't blame EA when I'm running a 5-year-old HP Slimline.


----------



## Mkay (Nov 29, 2014)

I would binge play Sims growing up. I had the complete Sims Collection, Sims 2, and Sims 3. The original Sims was the funniest/most fun for me, but I love the Sims 3 graphics. I built houses more than anything else in Sims 3.

These are some interiors I did for a small cabin house.











I played Sims 4 briefly to test it out and I love/hated everything about it hahaha. I couldn't get past the building mode...it was so difficult to figure out. I'm sure if I had the patience to teach myself everything I would love it but...


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 29, 2014)

Mkay said:


> I would binge play Sims growing up. I had the complete Sims Collection, Sims 2, and Sims 3. The original Sims was the funniest/most fun for me, but I love the Sims 3 graphics. I built houses more than anything else in Sims 3.
> 
> These are some interiors I did for a small cabin house.
> -snip-
> I played Sims 4 briefly to test it out and I love/hated everything about it hahaha. I couldn't get past the building mode...it was so difficult to figure out. I'm sure if I had the patience to teach myself everything I would love it but...


Oh my, do you have a profile on TSR? or Sims 3 website?? I would love to download some of your houses


----------



## Mkay (Nov 30, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Oh my, do you have a profile on TSR? or Sims 3 website?? I would love to download some of your houses



I'm sorry, but I don't! I'll definitely think about it, though.


----------



## Elise (Dec 2, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> *@Elise *They're not selling pools as an extra add-on LOL it's called a patch/update  I bought most of my stuff when it was on sale. Origin and EA games have so many sales throughout the year - Summer sale, New year sale, Black Friday sale and random sales. I got so many of my expansion packs for Sims 3 for $5 each when they had a sale. You don't have to buy Sims packs right off the bat. All of my Sims collections run perfectly on my laptop. I have no problem with how the game runs  I could care less about pools because it's nice to see houses and lots without an obnoxiously placed pool. But it's a good add on. A lot of game companies are greedy but you don't have to buy from them haha. Some people think that developing games, making art, editing shiz is super easy, try it for yourself. EA games is making a lot of money, I don't mind.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Y'all don't have to constantly complain about it either in a Sims fan thread!



Oh ok, it just looked like a paid add on, like what they did with cow plants in Sims 3 but my mistake. I and a lot of people have trouble with glitches in Sims 3 so that is definitely a valid complaint. You are really lucky that yours runs perfectly. I haven't bothered to do much research about Sims 4 because I couldn't play it even if I wanted to because it's not available on Mac and the PC I use for Sims 2 is probably too old to run it. It just appeared from what I had seen that they had left out a lot of features that are usually present in base games and it looks like not much of an improvement from Sims 3.

Look, don't get me wrong. I am a huge fan of the Sims as a whole which is actually the reason why I'm so critical of EA and I'm sure that's the case for a lot of others that have made complaints here. I know they have made an amazing game and I completely agree that they deserve to have a lot of money. However, I also think that they should be held at a high standard in terms of the quality of their games because they set the bar so high for themselves with Sims 1 and 2. 

I actually have a relatively high tolerance for company greed but only if the extra money I am spending is going to get me something that I see as valuable and worth the cost. A lot of people say making so many expansions is greedy, which is true to an extent, but I also will buy all of them if they add something worthwhile to the game. However, in the case of Sims 3, a couple of the expansions causes a lot of extra issues with my game and I know I am not alone in experiencing this. When that happens I feel quite cheated and like EA is being greedy for creating an add on that is not up to scratch and expecting people to pay for it. 

I really hope that Sims 4 runs more smoothly than Sims 3. If it does I will definitely consider getting it eventually.


----------



## Beary (Dec 2, 2014)

*raises hand*
Any challenges I can do? I'm dying of boredom here! ; - ;


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 2, 2014)

i used to be really into sims, but i don't really want to run it on my computer anymore... maybe if i get a better computer  i'll play again. i have to admit that it was really addicting. ahhHH writing this down actually makes me want to play sims 3 again and get into the spirit of christmas w/seasons. LOL


----------



## Beary (Dec 3, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Zedark (Dec 3, 2014)

I haven't had a chance to play sims 4 yet but in my most recent sims 3 family i made my family but i also made a character called Roger who was locked in the basement. Ironically Roger outlived them all


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Dec 3, 2014)

I finally got my old XP desktop working and I can play the Sims 2 UC now! It's a bit difficult to figure out though, but I love it so far <3


----------



## Joy (Dec 11, 2014)

Screenshot-22 by D's Sims, on Flickr

Bumpity!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Grawr said:


> The Urbz: Sims in the City - anyone besides crumbs and I play that here?
> 
> I'd rather replay the Urbz and listen to that soundtrack than just about any other Sims game. Although I was tempted to hop into Sims 4, before I heard how lacking it was.



Played it on DS!

I've been playing The Sims 2 UC and The Sims 3  all expansions
I've bee in love with the Sims franchise since I was a widdle girl :3 but...
I just can't get into the Sims 4


----------



## Beary (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm doing the 100 baby challenge.



Spoiler








My founder.


----------

